# Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Selling a brand new pair of Zeiss Conquest HD 10x42 binoculars. Still in the box and have never been used. Perfect condition.

Asking $900 I'll take cash or Venmo only. 
Brand new pair like these go for $1000

Will ship

Text Ryan 801-699-1117









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Price reduced. $850 (firm) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

best price


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

johnrr65 said:


> best price


$850. Wont find a brand new pair any cheaper anywhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Price lowered to $825


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

